# Hoodlum 2



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is Sakari on her outing. 

This is her about 20 minutes ago-as you can clearly see, she's cute. The problem is, she knows she's cute and she tries to use that against me. It doesn't work but it does make training her difficult at times. It's hard to be a disciplinarian with that face:










Here you can still see where she was shaved for her spaying. Regardless, this makes her look really good, not cute, good:










And here she is, pulling that, "I'm so cute, you can't tell me what to do, you are putty in my hands, human!" when I told her to sit for the photo:










More.....


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Guess you can only do 4 photos per post. 

And here is why she MUST come when called and MUST learn that I am pack leader, what I say goes, the instant I say it, not when she feels like it:










And:










That's the lake that we live right next to and that they play around. Yes, there is a fence but in some places, that fence does not go all the way to the ground. So we have to learn that alligators are not squeaky toys, they are something to run from, far and fast.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy crap!! She'd have me trained in a minute!! Soooo flippin' cute! You're in some pretty major trouble....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She is cute!, but I see some evilness there in her eye! LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww!!! What a sweet face!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So dang cute!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww....so she's the one who is the little angel! Soooo cute! Those big brown puppy eyes. Who could resist? :biggrin:

Alligators???? AHHHHH!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Awwww....so she's the one who is the little angel! Soooo cute! Those big brown puppy eyes. Who could resist? :biggrin:
> 
> Alligators???? AHHHHH!


I photoshopped the horns out. Trust me, she's not an angel. She's currently testing me and my patience, in training. 

Yep, alligators. I live in the Everglades. This is why training is so very crucial if they ever want to be able to go out and play off leash. Shasta is pretty good about it. If he doesn't come when I call, I run the other way and he follows.

I tried that on Sakari and she said, "Ok, bye!" and took off. So she's on leash. For training her to come when called, I use a 30' leash but with her, stubborn little snot that she is, it's going to be awhile. I have to break her down and she's not going quietly.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

She is so flipping cute, what a dollface!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Both of your dogs remind me of my old girl Midnight. :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I reckon you are pulling our legs as well. There's no way pups that cute could possibly be as naughty as you say! 
Agree with you totally about the gators too, those suckers love dogs!


----------

